# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks Tonight?!?

## Chris_2k11

Don't tell me it's been cancelled for that stupid cricket!?   :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Right, listen up Hollyoaks fans!   :Big Grin:  Because tonight's episode was cancelled for that cricket   :Angry:  ...it will be replacing the simpsons tomorrow night at 6pm on C4, making it a double bill till 7pm!   :Smile:  Don't forget everyone!   :Smile:  Im still not happy about it been cancelled tonight though!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Katy

thank God for that i went all depressed for a while. My dad was laughing at me because i was shouting at the telly you cant do this to me.

----------


## Abbie

oh i was confused their cos ive already seen it cos i watched it on e4 on friday

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

hollyoaks is so much better than cricket now i have to decide what i prefer tomorrow that or home & away  :Crying:  


My 500th Post  :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

Oh please it is so rubbish at the moment!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Oh please it is so rubbish at the moment!


No it is not!  :EEK!:  I think it's actually been quite good lately! And it's going to be even better this week with Ali dying!

----------


## Treacle

I'm sorry but it's absolute nonsense I've not been a viewer for a very long time but I have heard it used to be loads better. It used to concentrate on 20 year olds etc apparently with the only school kids being their younger siblings who later on became characters of their own nowadays it's about a group of 15 year old kids it's like a kids  TV show!

----------


## Chris_2k11

It's not all about 15 years old kids at all!

----------


## Treacle

> It's not all about 15 years old kids at all!


Yes it is nearly all of the characters are kids. All the adults they do have are eccentric Tony, Liz and Frankie etc...

----------


## Chris_2k11

I know, but it's supposed to be a teenage soap!

----------


## Treacle

> I know, but it's supposed to be a teenage soap!


It started out with characters who were slightly older or so I'm told.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> It started out with characters who were slightly older or so I'm told.


Yeah you're right there I suppose.

----------


## Treacle

It's gone too young it's aimed at 14 year olds now.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well i've always enjoyed the channel 4 soaps more than the others anyway, lol.

----------


## Treacle

> Well i've always enjoyed the channel 4 soaps more than the others anyway, lol.


I used to love Brookie as much as EastEnders but when it started to go silly I'm afraid I lost interest but I always stood by it and I never lost hope.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I used to love Brookie before it got silly, I thought it was great, lol. I've never been a big fan of the ITV soaps.

----------


## Treacle

> I used to love Brookie before it got silly, I thought it was great, lol. I've never been a big fan of the ITV soaps.


Me neither but I've always been a fan of "EastEnders"  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Me neither but I've always been a fan of "EastEnders"


Yeah me too!

----------


## Treacle

So I guess it's a double bill tonight then  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> So I guess it's a double bill tonight then


Of Hollyoaks you mean?

----------


## Treacle

> Of Hollyoaks you mean?


Yep!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Yep!


Oh yeah it is! Im looking forward to it   :Cool:   :Smile:  And I know Mandy's definitely in the first eppy, so even better   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Treacle

:Lol:  I like Mandy.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I like Mandy.


Mandy's fab!

----------


## Treacle

She's definately one of their stronger characters.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> She's definately one of their stronger characters.


Definitely!

----------


## Treacle

Oh you spell definately the right way I've always used an "a" I know quite a few people that do  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Oh you spell definately the right way I've always used an "a" I know quite a few people that do


Ooh im not sure   :Confused:  You might be right   :Searchme:

----------


## Treacle

Nah yours is the right spelling I know I spell it wrong but it's force of habit  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

> No it is not!  I think it's actually been quite good lately! And it's going to be even better this week with Ali dying!


i know i cant wait!!!!!! :Big Grin:  
that sounds really horrible if you know what i mean

----------

